# Scirocco fuel pump relay



## Whistlerskipro (Mar 15, 2010)

Over the weekend my car broke down luckely by a service station.. 
Thought it had overheated..shop hooked into computer and analysis faulty relay.. 
Replaced fuel pump relay paid the $260. And drove back home.. About a hundred miles. 
Today the car completely died on the highway.. 
No power nothing.. When I tried to start the engine same as the other day. Engine turns but will not start.. Towed it home and suspect the relay is toasted again.. Is this an indicator the fuel pump is wacked??? 
Any help would be appreciated.. 
PS I just did a euro light install using 4 relay switches.. Lights have been working well can this be related??


----------



## Whistlerskipro (Mar 15, 2010)

*Burnt fuse*

So I remember when the relay failed the other day I could smell something burning just before the breakdown.. I just checked the fuse and there it is an original burnt 15 amp fuse..I called the garage and they had only changed the relay.. I guess as I had to wedge the old burnt fuse out it was still working somehow.. Put a new fuse in and the car starts right away..


----------

